

Bitnami: Your Favorite Opensource Apps in Easy to Install Packages - chaostheory
http://bitnami.org/
Yes I know Linux has apt-get and yum and OS X as macports and fink... to me it's better to have more choices
======
wmf
Oh my, relocatable self-contained binary software packages! What will they
think of next?

What is it about open source culture that prevents the upstream developers
from providing working packages?

------
zkinion
Isn't this the same thing as jumpbox?

~~~
wmf
No, Jumpbox provides virtual appliances (i.e. they run in VMware) while these
are regular packages.

